# Bob VS Pumpkin



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 14, 2009)

Y'all shoulda seen it. My son and I had just come from spending 5 hours in the ER at my local hospital. The diagnosis was a catastrophic sprain in my left ankle and 4 broken bones in my right foot. Yep! That means no walking. So we needed to stop at the grocery store on the way home and as we were parking I saw it and got a little crazy. I seriously hobbled so very excited into the produce section and when I saw Pam I hollered..."I need to buy that pumpkin, gotta have it", so I got it for 9 bucks. My son put it in the back of his cookie cutter SUV and he took me home. Now it has rattled around in the back of his car for a week....but I got it today...woo hoo!!!  Even tho it's only 41 degrees out there the sun was shining and I finally have my pumpkin...So I went to Bob's shed a couple hours later then his normal feeding time and I opened his doggie door and he went running out like a crazy person. He slid down his wet and leaf covered ramp and he saw it...he stopped for a minute checking it out then he went running over to it and rammed it...I ran (hobbled limped and hopped)for my camera and missed the ramming but got it as he was trying to bite. 
This is Bob's pen...





Oh Lordy he is so happy to have this pumpkin
So now he is trying to bite it




That's not working, so I took a shovel to it as I noticed Bob looked kinda odd, then I saw that he is just really happy to have this pumpkin. Youngsters cover your eyes








On with the story...
I used a shovel to get it open and Bob just dived in...








Look at all of his bite marks along the edge




This is Bob and his pumpkin...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2009)

Makes Bob look like a small fry!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't take it anymore...I WANT BOB!!!!!! I can't stop laughing about "how happy Bob was to have this pumpkin. Why can't you make a "bob book"?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 14, 2009)

It was very rewarding to see Bob's dedication to demolishing his pumpkin!

I am still very unlearned about tortoise anatomy. Is that strange looking appendage his sex organ? It reminds me of a toilet plunger. I wonder why he has it "exposed"?

I don't think you should give Bob to TerryO. You should give him to _me_. Or you could make a Bob book so we could all vicariously share in Bob's exploits.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 14, 2009)

That is a torts penis. I guess he was seriously happy about being outside.
They raise up high like you see Bob doing in one picture. Then they unfurl their long and very ugly penis. After the thing is out they kinda rock back and forth weirdly. Then he peed a river and held really still for the camera. Then he put that ugly thing back wherever it stays and he went about his business. That appendage is so darned ugly you only ever want to see it once. I figured the picture was enough...darned ugly!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 14, 2009)

Hahaha haha! That is completely gross and completely funny at the same time!

Thanks for the clarification. Now stay off your feet and start planning the layout for the Bob Book!


----------



## Candy (Nov 14, 2009)

Maggie, if Bob that happy to see a pumpkin maybe it's about time you found him a girlfriend so he can put that to use.


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG!! Well, Bob is something else, but it is the combination of you, your storytelling & great photos of him and of course Bob himself that makes his adventures so very special. Thanks for the great photos and story (it got my family to gather 'round the computer to see what I was laughing about).


----------



## Isa (Nov 15, 2009)

lolll Maggie Bob is sooo cute. I am still laughing at how much he was happy to have a pumpkin lol .


----------



## Shalon (Nov 15, 2009)

Bob has the most expressionistic face! He's a doll.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome! Quite a good deal on the pumpkin too. Looks like Mr. Bob enjoyed himself.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Maggie, sounds like the 'No walking thing" isn't working well with you LOL . 
Bob I think was just so happy to see that BIG pumpkin he "couldn't contain himself"  
I agree your narrations of Bob and the pics that go with them are priceless. Putting together a Bob book would be a great Idea. It would give you something to work on while you are off your feet (yeah sure) and mending. Costco does books too. Sorry to hear 5 broken bones and a sprain. But better I guess than both broken? Now to get you mended and back on your feet. Please be careful not to re-injure yourself. Cause something tells me ("hobbled limped and hopped") won't keep you off your feet. Thanks for the Great laugh and wonderful pics of Bob and his Pumpkin, I don't think I will ever look at a pumpkin the same way again.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 15, 2009)

Maggie-Do you have hard flooring in your house? A rolling office chair can be great. Please take care of yourself. Hope you get healed up soon so we don't miss out on too many Bob pictures!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you know how much that little tiny pumpkin weighed??? LOL Great story and pictures. We needed somebody to be taking YOUR picture at the same time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 16, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Do you know how much that little tiny pumpkin weighed??? LOL Great story and pictures. We needed somebody to be taking YOUR picture at the same time.



According to the produce guy the pumpkin weighed 96 pounds...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2009)

How long did it take him to actually finish eating it all? Bob must have thought Christmas came early or he ate some funny mushrooms, when he saw that in his yard.


----------



## harris (Nov 16, 2009)

I hafta say of all the tortoises I've met on this sight, Bob is my favorite. Love the part where he slid down his ramp cause he was so excited.


----------



## galvinkaos (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Maggie, I have been MIA from the site and missed how you hurt yourself. Stay off your feet and recuperate.

I think a children's book all about Bob with pictures would be fabulous. I think you could definitely sell them, especially if you make it educational about Sulcatas. Educate the unknowing in a fun and pictorial way. I bet if you don't have Bob Baby pictures we could find someone who would provide stand -in baby pictures. It is amazing how kids can educate the adults around them, when they are given the right information.

Dawna


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 16, 2009)

My boyfriend just happen to lean in on this thread and read and he was a little confused. Then he asked me curiously if that meant it was a girl! Lol.... He was definetly grosses out. And I have to admit that is the strangest animal appendage I've seen lol


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 16, 2009)

Childrens picture book about bob sans that jumbo alien clam would make it safely G-rated.


----------



## J_Foster (Nov 16, 2009)

reptylefreek said:


> My boyfriend just happen to lean in on this thread and read and he was a little confused. Then he asked me curiously if that meant it was a girl! Lol.... He was definetly grosses out. And I have to admit that is the strangest animal appendage I've seen lol



Actually, I think it was the pumpkin that was a girl. Giggle, giggle.
- Jim


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2009)

Madortoise said:


> Childrens picture book about bob sans that jumbo alien clam would make it safely G-rated.



LOL!!

Yvonne


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Nov 17, 2009)

I LOVE Bob!! You always make me laugh! Thank you so much for the story and the pics! But aren't you supposed to be OFF your feet at the moment!! and my mind is going 100 miles an hour imagining Bob ramming the pumpkin!


----------

